# So Confused/Please help with Labs/Procedures



## carreg (Aug 10, 2011)

I feel like I am on a roller coaster that just will not stop. First, a little background: For the last few months I have been losing weight without trying. I have also been very tired, had increased pulse but very low blood pressure. I keep getting a feeling like the "blood is rushing to my head". My general doctor ordered a TSH and based on those results ordered more labwork/procedure. After that he referred me to an endocrinologist who ordered more labs/procedure. I am scheduled to see the endo the end of August to discuss the results. Meanwhile, I am listing all the results. From what I've read I have symptoms of both Hashi and Graves??? Any input would be so appreciated!!

06/10/11
*TSH (0.12) Normal 0.40 - 4.50

07/07/11
*Thyroid Ultrasound
Impression - "The thyroid gland is not enlarged but it is heterogeneous and shows increased flow. This can be seen in thyroiditis/hyperthyroidism."

07/08/11
*Thyroid Peroxidase AB (957) Normal less than 35
*Thyroglobulin AB (1605) Normal less than 20

07/18/11
T4 (1.13) Normal 0.82 - 1.77
TSH (0.994) Normal 0.450 - 4.500 (Different laboratory)
*Thyroid Stim. Immunoglobulin TSI (215) Normal 0 - 139
Triiodothyronine, Free, Serum (3.4) Normal 2.0 - 4.4

08/02/11 - 08/03/11
Thyroid Uptake/Scan
*4 hour (20.1%) Normal 6 - 18%
24 hour (31.5%) Normal 10 - 35%


----------



## carreg (Aug 10, 2011)

Could these results indicate hashitoxicosis or graves??? This yo-yoing back and forth with symptoms is really wearing me down. Help??? Please!


----------



## ucfknights16 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello! Your labs scream out to me as Hasitoxicosis because of the fact that both Hasis and Graves antibodies are outta the range. The roller coaster ride feeling would also indicate Hasitoxicosis.

I'll defer to the more experienced people on here but it looks like there are some serious issues to battle here.

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

carreg said:


> Could these results indicate hashitoxicosis or graves??? This yo-yoing back and forth with symptoms is really wearing me down. Help??? Please!


It sounds like hashitoxicosis to me - {{hugs}} I primarily presented with hyper symptoms and went 7 years without a diagnosis.For some strange reason no doctor tested my thyroid levels and they just kept saying I needed depression meds which I flatly refused. Now 7 years post op I feel fantastic!

I have it and battled thyroid disease once diagnosed with Graves only for 4.5 years before deciding on surgery to remove my thyroid. The surgeon said it was hahitoxicosis because of the battered condition of my thyroid.

My life improved dramatically since the surgery and the level thyroid hormones is why.

Try to stabilize yourself with meds - research and talk with people and make a decision on what you will do. Chances are if you pick the medication route you will need to be tested every 4 weeks and adjust as needed. In the mean time educate yourself about your choices and the disease process.

Your endo may tell you your thyroid will "eventually" burn itself out but the question back to him/you is how long and how much suffering will you have to endure before that happens?

My experience tells me surgery is the best choice for your situation.


----------



## carreg (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks,
From everything I've read and researched, it does very much look like Hashitoxicosis. I am in my early 50's and have had symptoms for probably the last ten years, (fatigue, dry skin, hair thinning, brain fog, yo-yo weight loss/gain), but no doctor ever suggested testing other than the standard TSH. The only reason the more extensive labwork/procedures have now been done is because my weight has dropped so drastically, (down to 92 lbs.) within the last couple months even though I am eating more and always hungry. My family doctor did not believe I was eating more until my husband went to the doctor with me and told him how much I was eating!!! 
I really wish I knew a few years ago what I now know about thyroid disease. I really appreciate this board!!


----------

